# Adapter 4" PVC to hose



## arthur dent (Apr 26, 2008)

I am going to make a floor sweeper using a piece of 4" pvc as the body. I need to find a coupling to link up 4" pvc to a 4" hose. Any ideas where I might buy one? I've seen one at a trade show, but can't remember who made it and so far my internet search hasn't turned up anything.

Thanks in advance for your help.
AD


----------



## jsosa (Apr 19, 2008)

I have found that a 4" to 3" reducer works well, The out side diameter of a 3" fitting is the same size as the inside diameter of the 4" hose


----------



## arthur dent (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks! I went by Lowes today and they appear to be readily available.
AD


----------

